# Invest in Preppers community



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

lol,

Ok well real estate is pretty cheap up here.

I'd like to turn the town into a prepper's town, retreat. total population is only about 5000 full time residents for an area the side of some us states.

I was inspired by my neighbour putting their fairly nice house with an asking price of 90k canadian.

There are a bunch of other properties up for less than that.

property taxes are low. I pay less than $1000 canadian dollars a year. Lots of fishing, hiking crown land as far as the eye can see only 1km from town up a hiking trail to the logging roads.

I thought I would put it out to the people looking for a place to move to for a preppers community town population is a thousand so with enough preppers the potential to sway community bylaws to prepper friendly local laws services etc.. could be quite possible I would think. Next municipal election is coming up I think in a year or two. I could be wrong on that.

Very harsh winters however there are 4 or 5 good months in the year.

It is a bit like alaska

Here are some local ads

Nice House With Rental Income in Longlac, Ontario - Thunder Bay Real Estate For Sale - Kijiji Thunder Bay Canada.

This one is 95000
House For Sale In Longlac! - Thunder Bay Real Estate For Sale - Kijiji Thunder Bay Canada.









This one is damn small selling for 70k








House for sale in Longlac - Thunder Bay Real Estate For Sale - Kijiji Thunder Bay Canada.

For the LDS folks

One of the two community churches is up for sale - it was baptist, ...









"Two story frame construction with full basement 24 x64 ft building. Upstairs includes sanctuary with cathedral ceiling, narthex, two small offices and two entrances. Downstairs includes 24x44 ft hall, two bathrooms, full kitchen and furnace room. Located on 1.38 acre corner lot -zoned residential. 
Use your imagination - home, business, B&B, brew your own."

Former Longlac Church for sale. Longlac - Thunder Bay Other Real Estate - Kijiji Thunder Bay Canada.

For people looking to open a business lots of oppourtunities
COMMERICAL BUILDING FOR SALE or FOR RENT - Thunder Bay Other Real Estate - Kijiji Thunder Bay Canada.

This is my neighbbours place...pretty nice interior.
House for Sale - Longlac - Thunder Bay Real Estate For Sale - Kijiji Thunder Bay Canada.

They are asking $90000.

I'd be interested in group managing the property if anyone is interested perhaps 10 or 20 people using it as a group bugout fishing camp etc.. I could take an active free management roll on the property.

i'd buy it myself if my income was higher.









This is only the tip of the iceberg there are tons of houses that go up for sale each year.

The town is very laid back with a budding community spirit.

For people who don't like having a lot of police military etc.. there are only about 20 cop for the 200 km wide area, only two or so live in town. There are local cadets about 40km where the local english highschol is, and there is a training base about 100km at constance lake area.

None the less the area would be very cool for any preppers willing to deal with a northern climate. local cross country ski lodge and ski trails lots of skidoo trails. expensive RV park just in our backyards pretty much, hiking trail leading to hundreds of km of barren roads with tons of remote lakes. even sites where towns once existed and an old abandoned cold war miltary base. abandoned mines and remote lake islands.

If anyone has anything specific they are looking for just ask.

There is even building lots. we are right next to a massive 100km long lake and a river that stretches all the way up to hudson bay you can canoe from lake superior all the way to hudson bay arctic via our lake and river.

What is cooler than a postal code that starts with P0T

This one is right next to the fitness club and marina.

http://beta.realtor.ca/propertyDetails.aspx?PropertyId=14016754 (it is massively pricey at 295000 though..)

Cheap place isn't in longlac but the low bid is about $7000

http://www.greenstone.ca/sites/greenstone.civicwebcms.com/files/media/20140312075508.pdf

better than a fema camp imo... fresh water... fresh trees bridges the only routes into town on main roads.

very defensible location from land stuff minus tanks.

six point quarentine routes if on trail or road.

the north is blocked by the pipeline, the west by the river and lake the east burn out quite a bit a decade ago,the south the reserve is there and got burnt a bit last year.

I'd say risk of forest fire in the town is dramatically reduced.

control damns control the water level in the north and south.

water levels only likely to go down if the dams break as we are near the height of land that divides the north and south.

major transport links for truckers and rail... easy to get stuff brought in on rail into town. as there is a rail yard just on the other side of the bridge. and it is the mainline.

on major natural gas line... that is I think likely to be converted to dual gas and oil???

people with a mining background may be able to use it as their non camp property as the ring of fire development is closest to our municipality not counting remote northern reserves. with other local gold and other mines.

High speed internet and cellular service, satalite tv. local repeater station (towns) and atleast one more tower. a couple radio repeaters for radio nearby, and microwave links. lots of open air.

(only one gas station) but a gas station...
supplies not available in town available at the local town municipal capital only 30 minutes away.. hospital 30 minutes away... but local clinic and fire/ambulance.

In an emergency there is a jail, but its not used. local education and training potentials.

municipal water is bulk billed around $60 per month if you have it but is unmetered.

Actually I'm wrong elections are this fall..
http://www.greenstone.ca/sites/gree...dia/Key Dates for website - August 2013_0.pdf

In american terms the town is "white" and "native american" more or less not that I am rascist.
There are no people of dark skin, no asians etc.. not that that matters - it is weird coming from a major urban background though. The major demographics are english speaking, francophones, and first nations. There are public and catholic civil groupings. It is technically a trilingual area although primarily English and French also algonqin speakers though(oji-cree)

here are some surplus property listings.

The one lot is just up the street, just one street away from the highway and the very popular robin's donuts the local coffee shop/trucker's stop. lots and lots of truckers stop in town. as it is "the" only northern highway and one of only two routes from west to east i.e. transcanada north. but not a lot of traffic but quite a bit of trucks in terms of overall traffic. almots always a few trucks in town.

http://www.surplusproperty.ca/nc/on...=12&tx_stwtaxsalesproperties_pi5[backPid]=196

more information on the area can be found here http://greenstone.ca/

You could do your summers up here and your winters down south, unless you like snowglobes.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds nice, but I wouldn't move anywhere without my .45, which I believe the Canadians frown upon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

From the Canadian govt website.

Canadian Gun Laws


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Very harsh winters however there are 4 or 5 good months in the year.

Count me out.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Only one problem.......there is a huge population of people from Ontario living in Alberta...why, well it's because there is no work in Ontario, that's why everything is so cheap! And the best part about it is, they all complain about how much Alberta sucks!...........two words for those people, GO HOME!!!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

there really isn't any reason to need to carry here, Although it would be nice! but not necessary!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

jro1 said:


> there really isn't any reason to need to carry here, Although it would be nice! but not necessary!


No reason ..... yet.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> No reason ..... yet.


that's what we have all been waiting for, in fact crime is down in most areas!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> there really isn't any reason to need to carry here, Although it would be nice! but not necessary!


I ain't moving to Ontario. Canada, maybe. Ontario or Quebec, not a snowball's chance in hell.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I really don't think moving from cold yucky weather Minnesota to cold harsh winter Alberta is a good idea for me. I'll be heading for Arizona as soon as possible.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> I ain't moving to Ontario. Canada, maybe. Ontario or Quebec, not a snowball's chance in hell.


We try not to mention Queerbec in Canada, most times we don't talk about Ontario either! Queerbec can split for all we care!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> I really don't think moving from cold yucky weather Minnesota to cold harsh winter Alberta is a good idea for me. I'll be heading for Arizona as soon as possible.


Alberta can be harsh, But the land scape is just beautiful , we have desert, prairies, the Frickin ROCKY mountains!!!! I could never see myself leaving Alberta, And we are so close to beautiful British Columbia as well, another province you can't beat!
And just below Alberta we have Montana and Washington, which are two of my many favorite states!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Spent my childhood in Montana. Don't care to go back. I want heat and no frigging snow. So sorry.

I have to admit you seem a good salesman.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Alberta can be harsh, But the land scape is just beautiful , we have desert, prairies, the Frickin ROCKY mountains!!!! I could never see myself leaving Alberta, And we are so close to beautiful British Columbia as well, another province you can't beat!
> And just below Alberta we have Montana and Washington, which are two of my many favorite states!


I am plenty okay with Alberta. They call themselves "the Texas of Canada", but from my experience in both places, Texans needs to learn a few profanities from the Alberta folks. Otherwise, yep, pretty much...


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't do "Cold, harsh winters". Lol. Sorry.


----------



## prep4life (Apr 9, 2014)

if i could i would but sorry


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

Burrr!!!!!!!!!


----------

